# tp link wifi router disconnects frequently



## Deadman (Jun 11, 2013)

I have bought a new tp link w8961nd router and have bsnl unlimited 750 connection. It worked well for the first day but the next day the dsl line keeps disconnecting and i have to restart the router.
I have done resetting many times and reconfigured but the connection drops unexpectedly.I was using the default bsnl modem before but no such problem occurred.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

I would say to check the connections if they are tight or not. 
Anyway, connect old BSNL modem and check if the problem still persists. If it works, go for replacement of your tp link modem.
If the disconnection persists with the BSNL modem too, complain to BSNL about the frequent disconnections.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

check status---device info page.if any snr value is below 15 & any attn value is above 50 then it is connection problem.


----------



## Deadman (Jun 12, 2013)

here is the status when connection drops. Although when i connected the bsnl modem the net started after few restarts. It may seem to be a connection problem due to monsoon because i have never faced this problem before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

snr & attn values are fine but crc errors are not.keep an eye on these values by refreshing every 5-10min & if they keep increasing then problem is with line/exchange.also note that these values reset to 0 after every disconnection-reconnection.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 12, 2013)

Its The Virtual Circuit Problem , I had it for weeks before figuring it out ,, Change it to PVC0


----------



## gcbeldar (Jun 13, 2013)

I think, getting friend modem for testing and analyze in day 1 hour and night 1 hour to conclude better results.
Because, I already raised complaint to Tp-Link to modify firmware for Indian Conditions and Particularly for BSNL [District/Taluka Level]. Also Compare your products with BSNL supplied, Netgear, Dlink and Linksys, which working fine since some 10 years.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 13, 2013)

bro change dsl modulation from dsl settings to d.gmt instead of adsl 2

It ll give more stable connection..

Gv a try and rply..


----------



## Deadman (Jun 14, 2013)

for the past 24 hrs there has not been any connection drops. Also i have noticed that the modem configures itself to PVC0 & bridge mode from PPPoE.


dummydave said:


> bro change dsl modulation from dsl settings to d.gmt instead of adsl 2
> 
> It ll give more stable connection..
> 
> Gv a try and rply..


where can i find that option?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 14, 2013)

Deadman said:


> for the past 24 hrs there has not been any connection drops. Also i have noticed that the modem configures itself to PVC0 & bridge mode from PPPoE.
> 
> where can i find that option?


Router page > Advanced setup > ADSL tab > ADSL mode.
But in certain places BSNL has stopped the G.DMT mode. And in most cases, G.dmt improves the SNR by some 2-3 value.
 So, auto-sync up(default option) is the probably the best option.
As whitestar has already said, your crc value doesn't look fine.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 29, 2013)

hey can ny1 help me...

my net works fine on wifi but ovr my pc whn i strt it for first time it keeps givin me dns error n aftr 2-3 attempts of closing n startingthe browser it starts working ...and after that theres no problem at all..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2013)

clear browser cache/reinstall browser & scan your pc using good antivirus with latest updated definitions like kaspersky,bitdefender,avira free or avast free.


----------

